# VERY confused about this colorful Female mbuna



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Can anyone help me out with an ID on this* female* mbuna?



















It looks like a male Ps. elongatus, but everything I've read says the females are drab brown or grey.
This fish I KNOW is a female because she's holding! Has been for about a week. It's quite obvious via the usual signs. Enlarged bucal cavity, tumbling action, not eating. AND I saw part of the breeding process take place. She was in a cave with this fish, a Cynotilapia afra "jalo reef". He was doing the shimmy-shake for her, and they were circling each other. And that cave is HIS, no one else allowed.









Thanks for your help.

Boom


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

both fish look like hybrids to me.

the female could be part Socolofi which have blue females.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Boomr99 said:


>


Did you purchase this fish as a _C. afra_ Jalo Reef? I would concerned if you did - as _C. afra_ Jalo Reef have a solid yellow dorsal fin.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. The store I got these two fish from is not uncommon to find hybrids there.
I appologize for stating that the male is a Cyn Afra "jalo reef" difinitively. It was bought just as a male Cyno. The "jalo reef" was just my best guess and a suggestion from others on another forum that thats what he is.
It is entirely possible that one or both fish are hybrids.

My main confusion is why the female is so well colored? I would have sworn it was a male before I found her holding.
Any more guesses on what she is, or what mix may result in such a well colored female?

She is in my all male 180 african tank. I'll just leave her there and let the fry be eaten. She's being left alone by all other fish, so it would be more stressful to try to remove her (For both her and me!) the way my tank is set up.

Boom


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Boomr99 said:


> My main confusion is why the female is so well colored? I would have sworn it was a male before I found her holding.
> Any more guesses on what she is, or what mix may result in such a well colored female?
> 
> She is in my all male 180 african tank. I'll just leave her there and let the fry be eaten.


She looks like a _Ps. elongatus_-type female - or a cross thereof. Seeing that she is in an all-male tank she may be taking on male coloration to avoid being overly harassed (in the tank she was in when you bought her and/or your tank).

That _C. afra_ male is most likely a cross - as I am presently unaware of any _Cynotilapia_ that resemble him. Seeing as he is just for looks, I wouldn't worry about what he is (he is definitely a sexy male :thumb: ).

It is good to see you don't plan to keep the fry, very responsible.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Brian.
I wasn't aware that a female could take on THAT MUCH coloration. But that must be the reason!
Great info to have, thanks.
She sure is a looker.
That male is too!

I am not adversly opposed to hybrid fish the way some people are, so I don't mind keeping them. Especially when they look as nice as that male!
But the purpose of me keeping an all male tank is so that I don't breed them. In this odd circumstance when I do get some breeding, I'll never keep the fry. If any do survive (I highly doubt it in that tank) I'll flush 'em.

Thanks for your input.

Boom


----------

